
AI Deep Dive Chooses Toronto over San Francisco for AI Skills Course - BrilliantLemon
https://betakit.com/ai-deep-dive-chooses-toronto-over-san-francisco-for-ai-skills-course/
======
BrilliantLemon
'Toronto is having a moment in AI'

